# From the Boardroom to the Beach, The Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph



## PW13

This is a REVIEW of the Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph The Wristwatch Guide: REVIEW: From the Boardroom to the Beach, The Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph (Part I)


----------



## PW13

Here is part II of the Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chrono - at the beach The Wristwatch Guide: REVIEW: From the Boardroom to the Beach, The Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph (Part II)


----------



## ChronoScot

Nice review and great pictures, thanks for posting.

I seriously considered this watch before eventually choosing a Master Compressor Diver instead. The thing I didn't like about the Deep Sea Chronograph is that the _concept_ seems a little confused - a "dive" watch that doesn't have an OEM rubber strap option and chronograph pushers which (at least according to the instruction book) shouldn't be pushed underwater. It's interesting then to see that the pushers apparently _can _be operated underwater, but I think I'd still be nervous about actually wearing this watch for snorkelling or scuba.

Nonetheless, I do think it's a great looking and extremely comfortable watch.


----------



## PW13

Thank you for your comments.

The pushers do in fact work underwater, and from what I could find, very few other mechanical watches are capable. Omega has a one and so does IWC.

The strap included looks great around town but they should have included a rubber, or even a Nato strap for diving. They do include two straps with their Navy Seals line, for example, so it is surprising they left it out here.


----------



## GrouchoM

PW13 said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> The pushers do in fact work underwater, and from what I could find, very few other mechanical watches are capable. Omega has a one and so does IWC.
> 
> The strap included looks great around town but they should have included a rubber, or even a Nato strap for diving. They do include two straps with their Navy Seals line, for example, so it is surprising they left it out here.


According to JLC (I called 'em), the pushers should NOT be used under water. They may work for a while but the seals will eventually let in some water and it will NOT be covered by any warranty.


----------



## Grahamsjz

I think it is a special looking watch. 

Strange it does not have a strap option for diving or serious watersport. 

I do wish it had a date but that is a very small point when discussing a watch this good looking.


----------



## PW13

They may say that for warranty purposes, but they do work underwater.


----------



## GrouchoM

All water resistant chronos work under water...for a while....and then....they need expensive servicing. There are VERY few chronos that are truly designed to be operated under water (one Breitling, the Omega PO and Seamaster chronos, one IWC (?))... This JLC is not.


----------



## Kattato Garu

GrouchoM said:


> All water resistant chronos work under water...for a while....and then....they need expensive servicing. There are VERY few chronos that are truly designed to be operated under water (one Breitling, the Omega PO and Seamaster chronos, one IWC (?))... This JLC is not.


Did you end up pulling the trigger on the DS Groucho?


----------



## GrouchoM

Kattato Garu said:


> Did you end up pulling the trigger on the DS Groucho?


You betcha!


----------



## Bidle

Well I'm officially a member!! 

The past year I didn't came across a nice new watch. The last one was last year, which I bought for my son. Okay I bought two new casio's and most of the other watches I bought were vintage.
After seeing the JLC DSC in real life I knew I had to get one. So I asked a few questions about the straps and today I picked it up. 

Yes,... no photo's yet, but they will follow I promise. You all probably know I'm good for it. ;-)
Currently I've it on a Nato/Perlon strap.

[edit],.... oops wrong topic; nice review!! One of the reason to buy this watch.  [/edit]


----------



## breitlingso08

PW13 said:


> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> The pushers do in fact work underwater, and from what I could find, very few other mechanical watches are capable. Omega has a one and so does IWC.
> 
> The strap included looks great around town but they should have included a rubber, or even a Nato strap for diving. They do include two straps with their Navy Seals line, for example, so it is surprising they left it out here.


Breitling produces a chronograph with magnetic pushers which were designed to be used under water.


----------



## Alex6340

Hi there,
it would be nice that one of the owner do a video review to see the watch in action (chrono, bezel...)

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## DVC

GrouchoM said:


> All water resistant chronos work under water...for a while....and then....they need expensive servicing. There are VERY few chronos that are truly designed to be operated under water (one Breitling, the Omega PO and Seamaster chronos, one IWC (?))... This JLC is not.





breitlingso08 said:


> Breitling produces a chronograph with magnetic pushers which were designed to be used under water.


Not sure about an Omega or IWC with chrono pushers that are certified as OK to push under water, but the Breitling Avenger Blacksteel Chrono with magnetic pushers is indeed OK (the magnetic pushers necessitated a quartz movement), and the Sinn U1000 is good-to-go underwater too.
While it's good to know that the JLC DSC stood up to its chrono buttons being pushed underwater, probably not a good idea make a habit of it.


----------



## Bidle

I wanted a Diver with a chrono, which can be used underwater. So I made a list and finally choose for the JLC MCDC. I don't use it often, but sometimes I do. It still works and never had problems with it. 
Before I bought it I contacted JLC if it can be used under water. They stated that it can, but it is not necessary. 

Here a small list of a few years ago with several divers with chrono, which can used under water:

Ball Hydrocarbon Trieste 
Ball EM II DiverBall Trieste Chronograph 
Breitling Avenger Seawolf Chronograph 
Breitling SuperOcean (tot 100m) 
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Chronograph 
Ebel 1911 Discovery Chronograph 
IWC Aquatimer Chronograph 
JLC MCD Chronograph 
Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph 
Omega seamaster 300m Chronograph 
Omega Apnea 
Sinn U1000 
TAG Heuer Aquagraph 
TAG Heuer Chronotimer 
UTS 600M Diver Chronograph (tot 200m) 
Omega Seamaster Pro Chronograph 
Omega Apnea 
Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph


----------



## GrouchoM

Bidle said:


> Before I bought it I contacted JLC if it can be used under water. They stated that it can, but it is not necessary.


You might want to ask again. I doubt that its buttons were designed to handle underwater operation.


----------



## Bidle

GrouchoM said:


> You might want to ask again. I doubt that its buttons were designed to handle underwater operation.


I don't have to ask. Already own the watch for over two years and it works perfectly under water!!
There is also an extended review of the JLC MCDC, which was given by JLC to test.



http://jlc.watchprosite.com/show-fo...-underwater-mc-diving-chrono-goes-deep-part1/


----------



## GrouchoM

Bidle said:


> I don't have to ask. Already own the watch for over two years and it works perfectly under water!!
> There is also an extended review of the JLC MCDC, which was given by JLC to test.


The JLC MCDC is a VERY different watch. It has a MUCH more robust gasket system (note the locks) and case. Anyways, I was merely letting you know that according to my communication with JLC, they won't warranty your watch against water if you're using its buttons underwater. As you've owned it for more than 2 years, it's a moot warning. I hope you get the gaskets checked annually.

Actually, I'm confused. Here you are just getting it 1 week ago and yet you're now stating that you've had it for more than two years. Has the watch been out for that long?


----------



## Bidle

Please read my first reply very careful, I was clearly talking about my MCDC! Also do you see the JLC DSC mentioned in the list I provided? 



Bidle said:


> I wanted a Diver with a chrono, which can be used underwater. So I made a list and finally choose for the *JLC MCDC*.


I own the JLC MCDC for over two years and use it for diving!!

The JLC DSC I only bought two weeks ago, still waiting for some time to make decent photo's.

Here some photo's of my JLC MCDC


JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


JLC MCDC 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

And on the rubber strap for diving:

JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr

And unfortunately I know how fora work,... so here a quick shot with both of them. So there will be no stupid accusation. ;-)


----------



## GrouchoM

Bidle said:


> Please read my first reply very careful, I was clearly talking about my MCDC! Also do you see the JLC DSC mentioned in the list I provided?
> 
> I own the JLC MCDC for over two years and use it for diving!!
> 
> The JLC DSC I only bought two weeks ago, still waiting for some time to make decent photo's.
> 
> Here some photo's of my JLC MCDC
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 02 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JLC MCDC 01 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> And on the rubber strap for diving:
> 
> JLC MCDC 10 by Bidle, on Flickr
> 
> And unfortunately I know how fora work,... so here a quick shot with both of them. So there will be no stupid accusation. ;-)


Firstly, I'm SO sorry. As this is a DSC thread, I glossed over the fact that you were discussing the MCDC and not the DSC.
Secondly, I'm SO jealous of you for have BOTH chronos!


----------



## Bidle

No problem.
Breitlingso08 and DVC were making comments about other brands with chronographs, which can be used underwater. I just wanted to address JLC also has a watch capable doing this. 

Nothing to be jealous about. In the end it are only watches. ;-)


----------



## Jiman

Not to keep beating a dead horse, but I was also told by JLC that my MCDC pushers should not be used underwater also. i've seen the write-up regarding the test underwater, as well as, many folks stating one way or the other regarding the pushers.

FWIW I've done it before when I thought you could with no damage (72 & 80 ft), but have not since contacting JLC. YMMV.


----------



## DVC

I was just looking at the Ceremet version of this watch yesterday and noticed that it does not have a screw-down crown... does yours? I was surprised, as I thought this was something of a prerequisite for a diving watch (?) At any rate it's a testament to JLC build quality that it has withstood what you've subjected it to.


----------



## Bidle

No it doesn't and also it has a rating of (only) 10atm, which is not very high. Still I prefer it like this, as I won't use this watch for diving.


----------



## GrouchoM

Bidle said:


> No it doesn't and also it has a rating of (only) 10atm, which is not very high. Still I prefer it like this, as I won't use this watch for diving.


They're both, Cermat and stainless, certified 10atm divers despite no screw in crown.


----------



## Kid_A

nice watch....


PW13 said:


> This is a REVIEW of the Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph The Wristwatch Guide: REVIEW: From the Boardroom to the Beach, The Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph (Part I)
> 
> View attachment 1282074


----------

